

Show HN: acewidget - widget to make ace/bespin even easier to embed - jerome_etienne
http://jeromeetienne.github.com/acewidget/

======
jerome_etienne
This is a little tool i did this weekend for another project of mine. It may
be usefull to quickly embed ace if your project without worrying about
namespace collissions.

